# SoilMaster for It's Intended Use



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm watching the Reds getting shallacked by the Pirates right now and it's raining pretty good in Pittsburgh. I got a real kick out of watching the grounds crew bring several bags of Pro's Choice Soilmaster Select and dump them out on the infield to absorb the water in the puddles that have formed. 

Oh, so that's what that stuff was originally intended for! I reckognized the bags very easy, because I had a dozen of them in my basement for a couple of months. 

Pretty funny stuff. I'm easily entertained.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, imagine...... people wasting perfectly good substrate on a baseball field.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm sure the groundskeepers have very happy planted tanks though!


----------

